# blue bird into a B13?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

How hard is the swap into a B13(94' limited)? Found motor cheap and wanna see if it's worth it.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

easier to find an SE-R. if the motor is cheap snatch it up. u can find an SE-R in the classifieds for the same price it would prolly cost in mods and parts. just my thoughts


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

it's no harder to swap a DET in a non-se-r than a SE-R. if you search a little you will be able to find plenty of info. search DET swap, or sr20det swap and you will find a lot.


----------

